# Photo album for toddler



## Jennifer1208 (Sep 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a sturdy, robust photo album for my toddler that she could carry around, turn the pages of, etc.?

My 14 1/2 month old really likes to look at photos of family, but she's rough with them. I was thinking about just buying one of those cheapo plastic albums at the grocery or drug store, but would be interested in other's ideas&#8230;.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer1208* 
Does anyone have a suggestion for a sturdy, robust photo album for my toddler that she could carry around, turn the pages of, etc.?

My 14 1/2 month old really likes to look at photos of family, but she's rough with them. I was thinking about just buying one of those cheapo plastic albums at the grocery or drug store, but would be interested in other's ideas&#8230;.

I did that for my first dd when she was about the same age. I bought a cheap one from Target, one of the large ones, and put all my extra pics in there. She loves it, and eventually she started to add her own pics. It did get pretty beat up though. So as far a suggestion fo a sturdy one, I can't help....but I can't imagine there are any out there that will really stand up to a toddler if you are going to give her free access, no?


----------



## littleflair (Oct 26, 2006)

My DD (2.5) has had her own family photo album since she was about 1. It's a cheap one, and now has neither the front nor the back cover attached anymore









But I didn't really care since it was hers to use, and we gave it to her before she had learned to treat books well (no ripping, pulling, etc).

I think it's a great idea. I'm just not sure there's any good way to make it indestructible.


----------



## LittleSaylorBoat (Mar 18, 2007)

My daughter is 21 months, and she has several photo albums. In order from most effective to least effective:

Cheap photo albums from the dollar store that have pockets for the pictures to slip into.

Cheap photo albums from dollar store that have the sticky pages and cling wrap. If everything is not positioned correctly, she can get it open and tear the pictures.

Expensive scrapbook type albums - just this morning I found one shredded to bits


----------



## renaissanceed (Aug 2, 2005)

Her photo albums are the cheap ones from the dollar store and now that she's older she doesn't destroy them really - that lasted for about 6 months from 10 months to 16 months where she would try to pull the plastic off.

So I would go with that option.

She loves to look at my scrapbooked photo albums and is pretty gentle with them but only gets to look at them with an adult present (they are far too heavy for her to get on her own anyway).


----------



## LittleSaylorBoat (Mar 18, 2007)

When I was young, my mother had cut out pictures of things from magazines like babies, animals, food, things that toddlers like to look at, and put them in a photo-album for me. I tried this with a scrapbook, but my daughter can't be left alone with it or it will be destroyed. She is able to sit by herself and look at the traditional cheapie photo albums without destroying those. She has a few of herself, one of me pregnant with her, and others that have cards that she received for her birthday or other holidays, pictures of dogs or other things that she is into, etc. They are very entertaining for her, and we can make up new stories every time to go with the pictures. She especially loves the pictures of herself though. She's a Leo, what can I say.


----------



## TheAJs (Jun 29, 2007)

Gund makes some cute ones.

My DD has this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Gund-My-Family.../dp/B000GKW6CY

The outside is cloth; the sleeves for the pictures are clear plastic and durable. It has a little handle to carry around. It holds 12 4x6 pictures. It's quite cute.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

we do the small cheap ones that hold about 25 pictures or so. it's easy for dd to carry around and if she wants to take it with her when we leave the house it's small enough that i can just slide it in the diaper bag/my purse!


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

I gave my son this one 6 months ago. He takes it every where! He is quite rough with it. All I ever do is wipe it with a cloth. PM me for more details.

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y27...0_5450rev0.jpg


----------



## newbie_mary (Nov 29, 2005)

I made an album on Snapfish.com -- just their smallest one, I think it's called a flipbook. I figured that if he destroyed it, I could just make another one, and plan to make more updated ones as time goes by. DS likes it a lot.


----------



## J's Mama (Apr 14, 2007)

I have made my DS two different "books" myself by gluing the pic to a piece of colored construction paper, writing a comment or description underneath and laminating the page. When I have a "books worth" i punch three holes in the left side and tie it up with yarn. He loves them!! A little time-consuming but really cute and fairly durable.


----------



## joy2grow (Apr 10, 2006)

My favorite album of all time is sold by Chinaberry and says People Who Love Me on the velvet cover.

Here's the link: http://www.chinaberry.com/prod.cfm/p...11807/inv/2351


----------



## DklovesMkandJK (Jun 18, 2007)

I make Jack the 8x8 books from shutterfly. They are super cute, the covers are really sturdy and the pages are great. The best part is that the pics are printed on the pages so he can't pull them off.

Ebay usually has free codes so you can buy books at a fraction of the cost.


----------

